# France & B2M



## Justine (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello girls, any of you know if there is B2M in France?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also wanted to know if it was ok to bring an empty shadestick.
   Thanks


----------



## Jayne (Feb 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Justine* 

 
_Hello girls, any of you know if there is B2M in France?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also wanted to know if it was ok to bring an empty shadestick.
   Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, the B2M is ok in France ! In Paris you can even do it for a LE l/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For the empty shadestick, I don't know but I don't think it's a problem


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 28, 2007)

I B2Med in Paris last July, shadestick should be valid since the B2M sign is on the packaging. Can you now b2m for e/s and lipglasses/lustreglasses too or only lipsticks? At least it should be possible in the US now


----------



## Jayne (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ambidextrous* 

 
_I B2Med in Paris last July, shadestick should be valid since the B2M sign is on the packaging. Can you now b2m for e/s and lipglasses/lustreglasses too or only lipsticks? At least it should be possible in the US now_

 
You can also give an empty technakhôl liner !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Unfortunately, in France you can only have a l/s! But that's a thing !!! (in Germany & the Netherlands the B2M isn't accepted!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

In US I think they can also have an eyeshadow with the B2M ! They're Lucky


----------



## ambidextrous (Mar 5, 2007)

thanx! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess I have to select another lipstick... Austria doesn't have B2M, so I gotta exchange in my holidays...


----------



## boudoir (May 27, 2007)

How many empties do you need to B2M in France?


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoir* 

 
_How many empties do you need to B2M in France?_

 
Hi, you need 6 empty products. You can choose l/s you want , also LE, but except viva glam.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 27, 2010)

*B2M in France?*

Does France have Back2Mac? And do they accept depots? 

I hope someone can help


----------



## Susanne (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: B2M in France?*

*merge with an existing thread*


----------



## cipelica (May 10, 2010)

So B2M in France only a lip gloss? Does it stand for Plushglass and Lustreglass also?
No lipstick?????


----------



## k0rn_peachy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi,
  	B2M in France is only for Lipstick.
  	By the way, we can also choose Slimshines ( at least, I could)
  	Now,it's quite hard to choose a LE lipstick... It really depends of the store/counter.


----------

